

3 Ways to Try Out Linux, For a Windows User - pavs
http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/06/16/3-ways-to-try-out-linux-for-a-windows-user/

======
babul
Anything that encourages Linux use (especially by Windows users) is good.

Until people are exposed to other systems, they will never really appreciate
how poor Windows is at many things.

